# SE sucker run?



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

Seems like it was about this time last year when I started to see dead suckers on the banks of the Ypsi section of the Huron. When do these fish start to run on average? I've never been a big sucker fisherman, (although some days at Flat Rock I feel like a huge sucker) but I'm thinking of foolin' around with them this year.

Any idea? I'd appreciate it.


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Just put a peice of gum at the end of your line and you should start to catch them! but seriously htough, it isn't really hard to get a sucker to hit. I have had good luck with black, grey and white flies of any kinds. I like to use 8 lb leader with 4 test just because i like the little fight they give! I also try to get my biat of choice to flow with the river/. Good luck


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2002)

Ypsi,
down at flat rock at the end of this month you can through and jig with a twister on it and catch as many as you want, i make my own jigs but you can get like 50 unpainted for like 10 bucks and a big bag of twister tails, at meijers, but you might want to make sure you have enough line cuase you will get your share of snags.



 
Dan


----------



## 1sh0t (Oct 14, 2001)

Man my dad just got off and i posted under his name again, sorry,




 
Dan


----------



## Lunker (Aug 27, 2001)

Ypsi 
I ve had real good luck with a deerhair tail and olive green bugger. I tore em up on that and then theres the trusty little bite of a chartreuse power worm ... just enough to look like a egg. Works for me


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

Lunker,
Thanks for the fly idea. Is the tail on your 'buggers natural color?


----------



## Lunker (Aug 27, 2001)

Yeah the tail is natural colored and the butts of the hair are bunched up like a thorax/wingcase , in between the chenile ,,,right about where the wings are on a stonefly you know what I mean. Brown hackle or olive green. Let me know how it works.

Lunker


----------

